# Mites



## julian camilo (Jul 30, 2006)

people who culture fruit flies or buy their own cultures will probably be familiar with the scourge of mites. i was thinking just now though, has anyone tried using them as food for hatchlings? sometimes they completely overrun fruit fly cultures but their size and abundance seems to make them a great food source. anyone tried it/know why you shouldnt? just wondering. thanks.


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2006)

Never had any issue with mites.


----------



## julian camilo (Jul 30, 2006)

as in them infesting cultures or feeding them? because if youve never had them infesting cultures then lucky you/well done, but what would you say to feeding them to hatchling mantids?


----------



## bruty2fruity (Aug 1, 2006)

i heard they are like ants, as in they would bundle their food and eat it. im not sure thouhg. could be good food for really tiny mantid nymphs


----------



## Rick (Aug 1, 2006)

I've seen mites before but I think it would be very difficult to feed them to anything. They are tiny.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 1, 2006)

I hate mites. Look at them more like a parasite than food for mantis eventhough they don't bother mantis at all. Mites move slowly and that may not attract mantis attention as a food source. i have never tried to feed them to mantis before.


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 2, 2006)

I have fed B. borealis mites before because the L1 B. borealis nymphs are VERY timid. The mites that I fed them were wild caught but I have never had mite invasions.


----------

